# room in flat required



## jamie36

Hi Everyone

I'm a 31 year old from London looking for a room in a shared flat. I would like something in the 1200-1500LE range that is within easy range of downtown.


Can anybody help me, please? 

Kind Regards

Jamie


----------



## elrasho

jamie36 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm a 31 year old from London looking for a room in a shared flat. I would like something in the 1200-1500LE range that is within easy range of downtown.
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me, please?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Jamie


Hi Jamie,

have you tried using Google? and look at egypt rooms & shares classifieds - craigslist, you can find many sites like Craiglist where people advertise their rooms. When are you looking to go?


----------



## cinnamonroll

jamie36 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm a 31 year old from London looking for a room in a shared flat. I would like something in the 1200-1500LE range that is within easy range of downtown.
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me, please?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Jamie



You need to tell us about your sex (teehee you're not allowed to use this word over here, which is nonsense because 'gender' does not mean 'sex', it means 'gender' of which there are 3)

There are landlords (who usually live next door or very close by) who will not allow mixed sex house sharing.


----------



## jamie36

Hi

I'm a man, in fact. You're right, i should have being clearer as Jamie is a unisex name.... Anyhow, i've found an apartment (in Zamalek) so won't be getting into any confusing situations about my sex/gender with landlords! 

regards

jamie


----------



## elrasho

jamie36 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a man, in fact. You're right, i should have being clearer as Jamie is a unisex name.... Anyhow, i've found an apartment (in Zamalek) so won't be getting into any confusing situations about my sex/gender with landlords!
> 
> regards
> 
> jamie


How did you find a flat so quicky? I have been looking for a month and had no luck


----------



## elrasho

Hi,

I will be in Cairo on the 5th October, if you still have the flat available then I would like to come have look.


----------



## txlstewart

elrasho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be in Cairo on the 5th October, if you still have the flat available then I would like to come have look.


I found my apartment on craigslist. I looked at every apartment in my target area that had photos available. I did a lot of research on which area I wanted to be in (was given 3 or 4 areas by my employer as they have a bus that transports us to and from work), then looked on Google, etc. for other listings as well. It gave me a pretty good idea of what rents should be based on: location; condition of furniture; recently renovated or not; size, etc. Most ads will list if the apartment has a phone (local and/or international), TVs, satellite service, Internet.

If a realtor helps you, there is usually a fee, which is roughly one month's rent for a long-term rental and 10% of a month's rent for short-term rentals.

Cheers!


----------



## elrasho

txlstewart said:


> I found my apartment on craigslist. I looked at every apartment in my target area that had photos available. I did a lot of research on which area I wanted to be in (was given 3 or 4 areas by my employer as they have a bus that transports us to and from work), then looked on Google, etc. for other listings as well. It gave me a pretty good idea of what rents should be based on: location; condition of furniture; recently renovated or not; size, etc. Most ads will list if the apartment has a phone (local and/or international), TVs, satellite service, Internet.
> 
> If a realtor helps you, there is usually a fee, which is roughly one month's rent for a long-term rental and 10% of a month's rent for short-term rentals.
> 
> Cheers!


Where can I find a relator? There are some advertised on craiglist and other sites but they don't reply to my emails.


----------



## Sam

elrasho said:


> Where can I find a relator? There are some advertised on craiglist and other sites but they don't reply to my emails.


Try Coldwell Banker - they're a pretty good company in Cairo. Not sure where they have offices but you should get an email response from them at least if you look them up online.

There's also E-dar as well, but don't think it's as big a company, but still may be able to help.


----------



## txlstewart

elrasho said:


> Where can I find a relator? There are some advertised on craiglist and other sites but they don't reply to my emails.


First of all, you have to get used to the fact that not everyone is in a big of a rush as you and I might be..... This is why they might not have replied yet. I have had some who have responded immediately, then I never heard from them. It might be that they are just waiting until you arrive so that you can see the apartments in person before making a decision.

I think it's important to research rates, etc. by browsing websites, etc. so that you are paying a fair rent. I have seen postings on craigslist for the SAME place that varied 500 LE in rent. 

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## cinnamonroll

elrasho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be in Cairo on the 5th October, if you still have the flat available then I would like to come have look.


When you arrive in Cairo, you will probably find something in about 2 days max. They seem to do things impulsively here and as you are not in the country, it is very hard to set things up. I searched and searched through craigslist before coming here and it was useful for info on prices and locations. However, when I arrived, I dialled the number of the 'friend' of a new colleague and 5 hours later I had a key and signed contract in my hands! 

Where is it that you hope to live?

In my area, there are adverts stapled to trees with telephone number tear offs all over the place. I could rip some off nearer the time and pass them on if you like. Also let e know if you are interested in the number of my 'friend'. He was very honest and upfront with me. I think I got a good deal in the end.

Off topic, but, are you also interested in finding a boxing gym? I am starting my new Muy Thai class tomorrow. It's with an American Egyptian and his gym is one of those austere, down to earth type places. Prices are good.


----------



## elrasho

Sam said:


> Try Coldwell Banker - they're a pretty good company in Cairo. Not sure where they have offices but you should get an email response from them at least if you look them up online.
> 
> There's also E-dar as well, but don't think it's as big a company, but still may be able to help.


Thanks Sam, the e-dar site has many apartments but they are all too expensive. To be honest I want to live with an Egyptian so I can get some tips on living in Cairo, but these commercial sites dont offer that kind of accommodation.


----------



## elrasho

cinnamonroll said:


> When you arrive in Cairo, you will probably find something in about 2 days max. They seem to do things impulsively here and as you are not in the country, it is very hard to set things up. I searched and searched through craigslist before coming here and it was useful for info on prices and locations. However, when I arrived, I dialled the number of the 'friend' of a new colleague and 5 hours later I had a key and signed contract in my hands!
> 
> Where is it that you hope to live?
> 
> In my area, there are adverts stapled to trees with telephone number tear offs all over the place. I could rip some off nearer the time and pass them on if you like. Also let e know if you are interested in the number of my 'friend'. He was very honest and upfront with me. I think I got a good deal in the end.
> 
> Off topic, but, are you also interested in finding a boxing gym? I am starting my new Muy Thai class tomorrow. It's with an American Egyptian and his gym is one of those austere, down to earth type places. Prices are good.


I plan to arrive in Cairo a week before the course starts in the British Council in Agouza. I hope this is enough time to find a place. I want to live walking distance to the BC so anywhere in Agouza, Mohandeseen or Agouza will do.

Your "friends" number would be very much appreciated! Also any more information you could get for me, and then when I do make it there I'll buy you lunch  I would love to have a place ready for me before I arrive but I know thats very hard to do, its just the way I am... I like to have everything in order.

As for the boxing, yes I would love to box there. Im not too keen on Muy Thai to be honest but I will give it a go  Where is your gym you go to?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elrasho... Egyptians don't live alone so you would have to live with a family and although people have lived with families I don't know how practical it is. I would doubt if a family with single females still at home would allow you lodge with the them... I am presuming that your male and if you are female you do not want to be living in a house where there are single males still living at home. Space.. in the west we are used to our own personal space and there is no such thing here and I don't mean having a bedroom to yourself just everyday things.. i.e when you are at a cash desk the people behind you will stand right behind you and I mean right behind you. People tend to stand very close to one another and maybe as a westerner at the end of the day you just might want that bit of personal space as in an apartment to yourself.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Elrasho... Egyptians don't live alone so you would have to live with a family and although people have lived with families I don't know how practical it is. I would doubt if a family with single females still at home would allow you lodge with the them... I am presuming that your male and if you are female you do not want to be living in a house where there are single males still living at home. Space.. in the west we are used to our own personal space and there is no such thing here and I don't mean having a bedroom to yourself just everyday things.. i.e when you are at a cash desk the people behind you will stand right behind you and I mean right behind you. People tend to stand very close to one another and maybe as a westerner at the end of the day you just might want that bit of personal space as in an apartment to yourself.
> 
> Maiden


You would also have to be really careful about arranging these sort of things over the internet. A friend of mine got into a horrendous situation living with an Egyptian family and she was lodging with a family that had been recommended to her by someone she knew.


----------



## cinnamonroll

elrasho said:


> I plan to arrive in Cairo a week before the course starts in the British Council in Agouza. I hope this is enough time to find a place. I want to live walking distance to the BC so anywhere in Agouza, Mohandeseen or Agouza will do.
> 
> What course are you doing and for how long? (being nosey now, but I also know of a cheap hotel, near by) I'm still new, so don't quote me, but I'm doing a bit of temp work in that area and I think it's pretty up market.
> 
> Your "friends" number would be very much appreciated! If you call my 'friend', he will want to meet you on the same day and he will find you a place within hours. No-one does forward planning here!
> 
> Also any more information you could get for me, and then when I do make it there I'll buy you lunch  I would love to have a place ready for me before I arrive but I know thats very hard to do, its just the way I am... I like to have everything in order.
> 
> I also like having things in order, but I think you might have to let it go. You will get a much better deal after you arrive. If I see anything in your area I will pick it up and pass it on anyway.
> 
> As for the boxing, yes I would love to box there. Im not too keen on Muy Thai to be honest but I will give it a go  Where is your gym you go to?
> 
> My gym is way too far away from Mohandeseen. It currently takes me an hour to get to work and the commute is killing me in this heat!
> 
> There are several big boxing gyms: Egypt The Boxing Academy can be found on the book of faces. Will let you know if I see any others. You should be able to find something easily I get the impression that boxing is popular here.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


You're welcome! Hope you find all you need!


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> Elrasho... Egyptians don't live alone so you would have to live with a family and although people have lived with families I don't know how practical it is. I would doubt if a family with single females still at home would allow you lodge with the them... I am presuming that your male and if you are female you do not want to be living in a house where there are single males still living at home. Space.. in the west we are used to our own personal space and there is no such thing here and I don't mean having a bedroom to yourself just everyday things.. i.e when you are at a cash desk the people behind you will stand right behind you and I mean right behind you. People tend to stand very close to one another and maybe as a westerner at the end of the day you just might want that bit of personal space as in an apartment to yourself.
> 
> Maiden


I understand exactly where your coming from, yes I am male. It will be hard to find a single male that I could live with as they will be either living with their parents or just hard to find. I've joined loads of Facebook groups, forums and blog sites searching for expats who are looking for housemates but all of them are asking for females!

It looks like Im going to be living on my own in an apartment I cant afford


----------



## elrasho

cinnamonroll said:


> You're welcome! Hope you find all you need!


Cool, when I arrive in Cairo I'm going to get a local SIM so I can call your friend. If he finds me a place in hours I will be shocked! That would be awesome. Is 2000EGP a month for a room about the right price for those areas?


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> I understand exactly where your coming from, yes I am male. It will be hard to find a single male that I could live with as they will be either living with their parents or just hard to find. I've joined loads of Facebook groups, forums and blog sites searching for expats who are looking for housemates but all of them are asking for females!
> 
> It looks like Im going to be living on my own in an apartment I cant afford



Get an apartment and then advertise for someone to share.

Expats of mixed sex can generally share without problems.


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> Get an apartment and then advertise for someone to share.
> 
> Expats of mixed sex can generally share without problems.


So If I find a two bed apartment advertised for 3500EGP a month, I could sublet one of the rooms? That's not allowed in England but it is there? Or will the landlord let out the other room?


----------



## txlstewart

elrasho said:


> I understand exactly where your coming from, yes I am male. It will be hard to find a single male that I could live with as they will be either living with their parents or just hard to find. I've joined loads of Facebook groups, forums and blog sites searching for expats who are looking for housemates but all of them are asking for females!
> 
> It looks like Im going to be living on my own in an apartment I cant afford


Here's a 2-bedroom in Ajouzza for 2500 LE per month. It was on craigslist.

A cheap and lovely rental flat in Ajouzza


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> So If I find a two bed apartment advertised for 3500EGP a month, I could sublet one of the rooms? That's not allowed in England but it is there? Or will the landlord let out the other room?




Subletting is illegal but sharing a flat is not subletting.. in my view subletting is when you take on a lease and then you lease out the flat to someone else.

To be extra sure just tell the landlord that two people will be sharing.

maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> Here's a 2-bedroom in Ajouzza for 2500 LE per month. It was on craigslist.
> 
> A cheap and lovely rental flat in Ajouzza




Just read it and it sounds good.. if I have time tomorrow I will ring and go and have a long for you as I live in el Agouza 

maiden


----------



## elrasho

txlstewart said:


> Here's a 2-bedroom in Ajouzza for 2500 LE per month. It was on craigslist.
> 
> A cheap and lovely rental flat in Ajouzza


Yes I saw that, I've replied to the listing but I bet I don't get a reply. I think I will have to wait until closer to the time as these adverts are for flats that are available immediately, not in 2 months time.

Oh I'll be doing the CELTA course in the British Council which lasts for four weeks. After that I plan to find a teaching job.

Wow Maiden you would really do that? That is sooo nice of you! Looks like I will be having two guests for this lunch Im going to prepare


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> Yes I saw that, I've replied to the listing but I bet I don't get a reply. I think I will have to wait until closer to the time as these adverts are for flats that are available immediately, not in 2 months time.
> 
> Oh I'll be doing the CELTA course in the British Council which lasts for four weeks. After that I plan to find a teaching job.
> 
> Wow Maiden you would really do that? That is sooo nice of you! Looks like I will be having two guests for this lunch Im going to prepare




Yes I can do that for you it's not a problem.. I will take my camera with me and take photos for you and that will at least give you an idea of what you can get for your money.

Maiden


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I can do that for you it's not a problem.. I will take my camera with me and take photos for you and that will at least give you an idea of what you can get for your money.
> 
> Maiden


Your a legend MaidenScotland, a true legend!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ok I am viewing tomorrow at 3pm... it is only minutes away from me.

Maiden


----------



## elrasho

Cool, if worse comes to worse I could shack up with you Maiden, you can tell everyone Im your Boab lol


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Subletting is illegal but sharing a flat is not subletting.. in my view subletting is when you take on a lease and then you lease out the flat to someone else.
> 
> To be extra sure just tell the landlord that two people will be sharing.
> 
> maiden


Is subletting automatically illegal in Egypt? Or only if the lease specifically prohibits it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> Cool, if worse comes to worse I could shack up with you Maiden, you can tell everyone Im your Boab lol




Lol there are two brothels within spitting distance of me and you will have them saying I am opening another.


----------



## DeadGuy

elrasho said:


> I understand exactly where your coming from, yes I am male. It will be hard to find a single male that I could live with as they will be either living with their parents or just hard to find. I've joined loads of Facebook groups, forums and blog sites searching for expats who are looking for housemates but all of them are asking for females!
> 
> It looks like Im going to be living on my own in an apartment I cant afford


Could see that you're a bit mad that you can't find a single guy to share your place or to be sharing his place so I wanted to tell you one thing! Do NOT be mad! Actually be happy for that! It's a real bad idea, trust me!

During my college studies I had to live with other guy(s) in the same place, and trust me, I just HATED it almost every time it had to happen! (4 times hated it out of 5 times!)

It depends on what kinda people you're sharing the place with, and trust me, unless you KNOW the guy in person you won't get along! Specially regarding the place's housekeeping and your food in the refrigerator!

Just like you, I like things to be "in order", so that was a huge problem for me during those experiences, single males are just a real mess in here!

I'd squeeze my budget and rent a place for myself if I had no other choices, that's all I can say!

Good luck dude!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Is subletting automatically illegal in Egypt? Or only if the lease specifically prohibits it?




Yes I think it is automatically illegal.


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Could see that you're a bit mad that you can't find a single guy to share your place or to be sharing his place so I wanted to tell you one thing! Do NOT be mad! Actually be happy for that! It's a real bad idea, trust me!
> 
> During my college studies I had to live with other guy(s) in the same place, and trust me, I just HATED it almost every time it had to happen! (4 times hated it out of 5 times!)
> 
> It depends on what kinda people you're sharing the place with, and trust me, unless you KNOW the guy in person you won't get along! Specially regarding the place's housekeeping and your food in the refrigerator!
> 
> Just like you, I like things to be "in order", so that was a huge problem for me during those experiences, single males are just a real mess in here!
> 
> I'd squeeze my budget and rent a place for myself if I had no other choices, that's all I can say!
> 
> Good luck dude!


Why does it not surprise me that you hated it?! I quite enjoyed sharing in Cairo - it's a good way to get to know people and have people to go out with when you first arrive. But food stealing from the fridge is a global problem.....


----------



## elrasho

DeadGuy said:


> Could see that you're a bit mad that you can't find a single guy to share your place or to be sharing his place so I wanted to tell you one thing! Do NOT be mad! Actually be happy for that! It's a real bad idea, trust me!
> 
> During my college studies I had to live with other guy(s) in the same place, and trust me, I just HATED it almost every time it had to happen! (4 times hated it out of 5 times!)
> 
> It depends on what kinda people you're sharing the place with, and trust me, unless you KNOW the guy in person you won't get along! Specially regarding the place's housekeeping and your food in the refrigerator!
> 
> Just like you, I like things to be "in order", so that was a huge problem for me during those experiences, single males are just a real mess in here!
> 
> I'd squeeze my budget and rent a place for myself if I had no other choices, that's all I can say!
> 
> Good luck dude!


I know what you mean. I stayed with 5 random people when I was at Uni, yes there are sometimes when they got on my nerves but its all about compromise. One guy had a habit of throwing grapes at you to get your attention! From what you've said it sounds like you just didn't get on with your room mates, that could happen to be... I guess its the luck of the draw.


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> Why does it not surprise me that you hated it?! I quite enjoyed sharing in Cairo - it's a good way to get to know people and have people to go out with when you first arrive. But food stealing from the fridge is a global problem.....


Have you shared your place with an Egyptian SINGLE EGYPTIAN male(s)??!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

elrasho said:


> I know what you mean. I stayed with 5 random people when I was at Uni, yes there are sometimes when they got on my nerves but its all about compromise. One guy had a habit of throwing grapes at you to get your attention! From what you've said it sounds like you just didn't get on with your room mates, that could happen to be... I guess its the luck of the draw.


I just hate mess, and they were actually what females call PIGS when it comes to housekeeping! And trust me! I was much more lucky than others! Some places I've seen looked and smelled like a trash bin!


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> I just hate mess, and they were actually what females call PIGS when it comes to housekeeping! And trust me! I was much more lucky than others! Some places I've seen looked and smelled like a trash bin!




You know my son???


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I think it is automatically illegal.


Yes, unless permitted in the contract it is automatically illegal.


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Have you shared your place with an Egyptian SINGLE EGYPTIAN male(s)??!!!!


As a Muslim female, that privilege has escaped me. I am not sure that the English guys in my hall at university were any better though - a few choice memories are the time they found a sheep and put it in someones bedroom....the time they took all the furniture and possessions from someones bedroom and reassembled it in the dining hall...and I don't even want to describe what they would do in the communal washing machines......


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> You know my son???


Well, considering the post that made you say this, it could mean a compliment for me, which would flatter me 

But it could mean that you're being mean to your son as well, which wouldn't make him feel that happy for sure


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is so typical

I had arranged to view the apartment at 3pm and told the chap I would confirm at 1pm today that I am still coming... I have had 3 calls this morning asking me to change the time and now another call asking me to wait five minutes until he can confirm he can come!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

O.K I have seen the apartment and for the money it is fine...it is in a nice quiet area and entry door is locked. 
The apartment was vacated yesterday and needs to be cleaned up but the landlady would do this. The kitchen is basic but bright which is a good thing as that helps keep the cockroaches at bay. Furniture has loose covers over it so I am presuming tatty underneath but at least the loose covers can be washed. Washing machine there and it looks quite new.
P.M me with your email address and I will send you the photos.
The guy on craiglist is the agent and he has another bigger one in the same block but of course it is more money

Maiden


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> O.K I have seen the apartment and for the money it is fine...it is in a nice quiet area and entry door is locked.
> The apartment was vacated yesterday and needs to be cleaned up but the landlady would do this. The kitchen is basic but bright which is a good thing as that helps keep the cockroaches at bay. Furniture has loose covers over it so I am presuming tatty underneath but at least the loose covers can be washed. Washing machine there and it looks quite new.
> P.M me with your email address and I will send you the photos.
> The guy on craiglist is the agent and he has another bigger one in the same block but of course it is more money
> 
> Maiden


Thank you so much for doing this Maiden, really appreciate it  I've PM'd you my email address. By the way how much is the other bigger apartment just out of interest?


----------



## Nadi

I have rented a flat and would share 2 rooms with good guys in Alexandria .
monthly or daily are welcome .


----------

